# Holiday



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm going away for a few days for a holiday/my friends birthday and my parents are going to look after my pets for me (my rabbits as well as my budgie). I'm super grateful that they always look after my pets when I'm away! But...

My mum isn't a big fan of animals indoors but she understands that they can't be outside in the cages they have (they're uncovered, the rabbits too) so she usually puts them in the laundry or a spare bathroom. This is totally fine except that it means that Piper (my budgie) won't have people to talk to or anything during the day (I have two rabbits so they keep each other company). I asked mum to talk to them and try to spend time with them as much as possible but what I'm wondering is will this send our bonding backwards? I feel like I've just started making progress but they aren't my mum's pets and she's doing me a favour.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

As it's only for a few days, I don't think it will cause any set backs, though it might be an idea to ask her to put the radio on so Piper doesn't feel so alone.
Much better having minimal interaction than anything that will cause Piper to be upset.


----------



## stephable (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok cool. She'll also be in the same room as the bunnies for the first time, do you think them being there will be good company/noise or will it freak her out because she hasn't seen them before?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As long as Piper remains in her cage, seeing the bunnies and their noise will not bother your budgie.*


----------

